# Sage Barista Touch OK for a pop-up coffee shop



## Lap (Oct 8, 2019)

Hi All

I know this will sound like a real newbie question, but would a Sage Barista Touch be OK to use for a pop-up coffee startup?

I think what I'm trying to say is could it handle 20-30 cups a day? (I'm making that figure up as we haven't started our pop-up yet and have no idea if we'd get this many people in a day!!)

Thanks

Lap


----------

